# cory cat and baby platy fry



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

will my panda cory eat my tiny platy fry?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

nope. no way. they may be small, but when they have to be, they can swim pretty quick.
just watch the intakes on the filters wont get them.
HTH


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i have a fry tank that i keep corydoras pandas in without issue. soooo docile and unthreatening, slow little beasties that couldn't catch a fry if their life depended on it.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

**

they are awesome. i love my panda cory. i was just worried, thats all. now im not! thank you.


----------

